# Free rodents and bunnies!



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey everyone! So apparently, adoptions didn't go as well as before(apparently) and we have a decent number of rats, mice, hamsters and at least 2 rabbits that still need homes. They are all very well socialized and are handled daily by many people. (It's part of our marks to actually take them out and socialize with them)

They were technically supposed to go after last semester, but the school and staff didn't feel it was right to just send them off to say... a pet store, where the mice could easily end up being snake food. So instead, we are trying still to find nice homes for them all.

So if anyone would like to give a small critter a place in their heart, feel free to pm me, or email me [email protected] and I will get you connected to start the adoption process.

This is all at Seneca College, at their King City, Ontario Canada location. There are NO adoption fees, all of them are free and will come with a initial care package, which(if memory serves) will include some food, and possibly other stuff. Haha, I only know what's in the cat gift bags  So I'm not sure what's in the rodent bags.


----------

